# Wie kann man aus einem Java-Code native Apps erstellen?



## Jose05 (5. Feb 2022)

Hallo,
kann man aus Java Code (auch JavaFx) native Apps erstellen für Windows, MacOS, Linux, Android und iOS? Falls ja, kennt ihr gute Tools dafür?
Danke schonmal im voraus!!!


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Feb 2022)

Popcorn 🍿


----------



## Jose05 (5. Feb 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Popcorn 🍿


Was soll ich jetzt mit dem Begriff Popcorn anfangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Feb 2022)

im regelfall benutzt du dafür jpackage oder andere maven tools... der javafx code bleibt der gleiche... das war ja der witz an javafx

zb jpackage => erstellt installer fürs betriebssystem wo du im moment drauf bist


----------



## Jw456 (5. Feb 2022)

native Apps

Android:  dann schaue dir Android Studio an. Nativ Java oder Kotlin

IOS:  das wäre Swing als Sprache   "XCode für native Progamme und sinnvolles Testen"  läuft nur auf einen Mac.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Feb 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> an. Nativ Java oder Kotlin


javafx funktioniert genauso auf android


----------



## Jw456 (5. Feb 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> javafx funktioniert genauso auf android


Das mag sein aber diesen krampf tut sich keiner an.

Ein Framework  auf  einem Framework wird sicher sehr  performant sein .

Der TE sagt er will Nativ arbeiten  JavaFX auf Android  ist nicht nativ.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Feb 2022)

woher nimmst du framework auf einem framework her?


----------



## Jw456 (5. Feb 2022)

was ist Android ? ein Framework ,  und was ist  JavaFX ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Feb 2022)

deswegen läuft auch javafx auf windows langsamer weils ein framework ist oder wie ?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Feb 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> was ist Android ? ein Framework ,  und was ist  JavaFX ?


Wenn Android ein Framework ist, ist Windows auch ein Framework…


----------



## Jw456 (5. Feb 2022)

Platform Architecture  |  Android Developers
					

Android is an open source, Linux-based software stack created for a wide array of devices and form factors. The following diagram shows the major components of the Android platform. The foundation of the Android platform is the Linux kernel. For example…




					developer.android.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Feb 2022)

ja java code wird überesetzt in nativen code und jetzt ? warum soll da irgendwas langsamer werden?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Feb 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Platform Architecture  |  Android Developers
> 
> 
> Android is an open source, Linux-based software stack created for a wide array of devices and form factors. The following diagram shows the major components of the Android platform. The foundation of the Android platform is the Linux kernel. For example…
> ...


Links ohne Kontext bringen genau nichts.


----------



## temi (5. Feb 2022)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Android ein Framework ist, ist Windows auch ein Framework…


Eher ein Stückwerk.


----------



## Neumi5694 (26. Feb 2022)

Jose05 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> kann man aus Java Code (auch JavaFx) native Apps erstellen für Windows, MacOS, Linux, Android und iOS? Falls ja, kennt ihr gute Tools dafür?
> Danke schonmal im voraus!!!





Jose05 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich jetzt mit dem Begriff Popcorn anfangen.


Ich denke, mittlerweile verstehst du 

Was die Frage an sich angeht. Sofern du nicht NUR Windows-Befehle verwendest, brauchst du immer irgend eine Runtime, kaum eine Anwendung kommt ohne aus. Bleib einfach bei Java. Lass dir eine nette .exe dazu erstellen und hak das Ganze ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Feb 2022)

Neumi5694 hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, mittlerweile verstehst du
> 
> Was die Frage an sich angeht. Sofern du nicht NUR Windows-Befehle verwendest, brauchst du immer irgend eine Runtime, kaum eine Anwendung kommt ohne aus. Bleib einfach bei Java. Lass dir eine nette .exe dazu erstellen und hak das Ganze ab.


oder jpackage installer der dir immer für alles das ausspuckt und immer funktioniert ...


----------

